

Ask HN: Is there anything like Reddit Enhancement Suite for Hacker News? - dimmuborgir


======
CWIZO
I've made two chrome extensions (the latest one just a couple of days ago
(went by unnoticed :()):

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-favourite-
users...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-favourite-
users/hleiemhnepoghplnnhkhpnjeiaifnobo)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-unread-
comments...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-unread-
comments/fpndmkcfggkffpablcooicmihgcgalil)

~~~
easytiger
I'm using the one to highlight new comments.... it's great!

All we need is a little more traffic around here ;)

~~~
CWIZO
Thanks, glad you like it!

------
marklabedz
Anything in particular about Reddit Enhancement Suite you're after? (I'm not
overly familiar with RES.) For HN, I use StyleBot and Tom Moor's HackerNew
Chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd)

------
polyfractal
I wrote some Greasemonkey scripts for Firefox. They are pretty basic and a bit
buggy, but work well enough:

<https://github.com/polyfractal/HNHalfLife>

<https://github.com/polyfractal/HNHighlightUser>

